

Ask HN: What do you install on a new Mac? - PascLeRasc

What do you do when you receive a new Mac? I just ordered my MBPr and I&#x27;m looking forward to not dealing with Cygwin anymore. I can&#x27;t find a similar ask HN thread from less than a year ago, so I&#x27;m asking what you put, in terms of software (and hardware&#x2F;accessories too) on your Mac?
======
bharad
I would also recommend HomeBrew - a clean package manager for mac.

[http://brew.sh/](http://brew.sh/)

------
frewsxcv
A couple productivity apps I use:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pomodoro-time-focus-
timer/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pomodoro-time-focus-
timer/id973134470?mt=12)

[https://selfcontrolapp.com/](https://selfcontrolapp.com/)

------
bharad
very very nice to have

VLC - for watching movies

iTerm - A better terminal

Alfred - Productivity application

Flux - justgetflux.com

Text editors (Get 1 or more) Textmate or Text wrangler or Sublime text

Other nice to have software: Skype Adium Colloquy - if you use IRC chat

------
zxcvcxz
Linux.

